# Overclocking Toshiba Satellite A135-S4427



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Been looking on the internet, and I know its possible to overclock this computer using ClockGen, however...I need to know the PLL. Is there any way to find this without taking the computer apart?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

While it may be possible to OC the unit, using a third party software is is never advisable. OEM Bios are locked and/or severely restricted to user adjustments to protect the lower quality components.


----------

